# Accroding to WRVA radio in Richmond VA



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

Charles City County's board of supervisors met last night on deer chasing and voted 2 to continue it and 1 against it. They also said there were about 300 people there. That's all fine and dandy because no body expects the local good ole boy club to do anything about "their" invasive tradition, just as other counties' locals won't..............at least for now. Local good ole boy judges throw dog related law breakers cases out as a general rule. Just ask any game law official. 

The protection thousands of county citizens are begging for will only come from state legislature I think.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Anyone know about the meeting and the proposed vote ahead of time? Just another reason for an organized opposition to dog chasers to be started to fix the problems.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*As I said, local good ole boy county supervisor*

meetings is not where changes will come from. We saw what Brunswick county did a while back. Same old thing. Anyone like Hokie chaser that thinks this is a victory....................... RIGHT is RIGHT and WRONG will die unless changes come to save it.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> Charles City County's board of supervisors met last night on deer chasing and voted 2 to continue it and 1 against it. They also said there were about 300 people there. That's all fine and dandy because no body expects the local good ole boy club to do anything about "their" invasive tradition, just as other counties' locals won't..............at least for now. Local good ole boy judges throw dog related law breakers cases out as a general rule. Just ask any game law official.
> 
> The protection thousands of county citizens are begging for will only come from state legislature I think.


They only have 3 people on their Board of Supervisors? What, does Charles City County only have like, 300 people who live there? Or were the other members too scared to come vote?


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*It's likely that ole "bucket of nails"*

that will keep the victems of deer chasing away from these meetings. A friend just last night said he's scared to say anything against deer dog tactics because he knows people that doe it and they know him.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> that will keep the victems of deer chasing away from these meetings. A friend just last night said he's scared to say anything against deer dog tactics because he knows people that doe it and they know him.


It sounds like your talking about extorsion. Isn't that an organized crime tactic?


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Honestly*

I'm tired of bickering back and forth with folks that can't or won't see what their sport has been and is doing to others' privacy. I'm just going to keep up my efforts in my own way and hope that others will do the same. It may take a while but we are on the right side of this fiasco and end the end that will make the difference.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

I thought that I heard on the radio yes terday morning that they caught someone for the nail's in the driveway thing. Did anyone else hear about it?


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

deepzak said:


> I thought that I heard on the radio yes terday morning that they caught someone for the nail's in the driveway thing. Did anyone else hear about it?


Found this on WVEC website, lets see if I can do this right........

http://www.wvec.com/news/topstories/stories/wvec_local_012407_nails_driveway_arrest_.53c581d2.html

That should link you to the story of the person arrested for putting nails in landowners driveways. I think we need to conduct a little more background investigation on this guy and see if he is with any specific group of people or represents those people. I'll see what I can dig up and post it.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Looky what I just found.

http://www.dailyadvance.com/news/content/news/stories/2008/01/25/0126nailsarrestZG.html?imw=Y

It says he is a member of a "hunt club" and has a disagreement with one of the victims over hunting with dogs. Sounds kind of peculiar to me.

Hokie, they are offering a reward of up to $3,000 for info that leads to more arrests. Being part of VHDA and wanting to uphold the law and all, maybe your organization can look into this club and get itself some money. Or would you not turn a fellow chaser in, if in fact they did conspire?


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Just remember folks*

What goes around comes around. I've been picking up nails out of my driveway for 3.5 years and I "ain't" forgetting it either. Another arrogant hot head with no brains.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

Wunder if the Deer Dog Runners have any more of their "2008 Favorite Nail Calenders" still left for sale yet?? :wink:


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> I'm tired of bickering back and forth with folks that can't or won't see what their sport has been and is doing to others' privacy. I'm just going to keep up my efforts in my own way and hope that others will do the same. It may take a while but we are on the right side of this fiasco and end the end that will make the difference.


Thoses that disrespect landowners and hunt illegaly on your land is wrong, they should have permission. I agree and if you can catch these SOB's throw the book at them. I agree this is a problem with a minority and were working to resolve it.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Thoses that disrespect landowners and hunt illegaly on your land is wrong, they should have permission. I agree and if you can catch these SOB's throw the book at them. I agree this is a problem with a minority and were working to resolve it.


Minority! LOL That's a hoot.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

3sheets said:


> Wunder if the Deer Dog Runners have any more of their "2008 Favorite Nail Calenders" still left for sale yet?? :wink:
> 
> 
> 3sheets :bounce:


They're right next to the Prestone Doggie Treats near the checkout of AutoZone.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

**

:dog1:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> :dog1:


Look......wild dog! , I'll get that for ya.........:uzi: ............:rip:


Whew, that was close. That wild beastie almost got ya. :wink: I need a :darkbeer:


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> Thoses that disrespect landowners and hunt illegaly on your land is wrong, they should have permission. I agree and if you can catch these SOB's throw the book at them. I agree this is a problem with a minority and were working to resolve it.


We are trying to but the VHDA said that they were being targeted.:tongue:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

rwells said:


> We are trying to but the VHDA said that they were being targeted.:tongue:


And they dont support that due to the fact that it is singling out dog chasers......lain:


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Let's see...........*

Virginia Hunting Dog Association - that right away tells me they are up to something - Why, you may ask?

Nobody has a problem with ANY dogs used for wild game hunting but ONE and we all know which one that is ..........................

Deer chasing dogs

They could not be honest and name their organization what it truly is.


----------

